# What is the earliest Morning Sickness can start?



## Gardeninginthefog (Sep 18, 2004)

I'd love to hear opinions from people who been there on what is the earliest that morning sickness might start? Is it possible for it to come as earliy as one or two days after conception?

Thanks,
Gardeninginthefog


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I've read that it can start the day after conception in some people, although I don't think that's very common. But it's a sure possibility!!


----------



## MamaDee4 (Jul 19, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that your body can recognize what's going on after implantation. If someone knows otherwise, let me know. I'd love to think we could tell the next day or something! LOL!

Dee


----------



## Gardeninginthefog (Sep 18, 2004)




----------

